# video drivers



## hirohitosan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there
I started to install X server and at the moment I had to chose 
"Options for xorg-drivers 7.3"

There is a hole list of drivers.
My video card is NVidia (this is all that I know)
Do I need all other drivers like i810, via, vga, vesa ... etc, or is enough to install just  nv drivers

And another question
I have an old computer that works in text mode. Can I found what kind of video adapter uses?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2008)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> There is a hole list of drivers.
> My video card is NVidia (this is all that I know)
> Do I need all other drivers like i810, via, vga, vesa ... etc, or is enough to install just  nv drivers


No and yes 



> I have an old computer that works in text mode. Can I found what kind of video adapter uses?


Open it and have a look.


----------



## adamk (Dec 9, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Open it and have a look.



Or just run 'pciconf -vl' and look for the video card information 

Adam


----------

